# Aurora_Indicas_Dad's Photo Album



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 24, 2008)

You Wanted Em..You Got Em


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 24, 2008)

Hey looks like your Growing Marrijuana there...You know thats illeagle?


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 24, 2008)

heres some more 4 ya.this pic right here is of the plant that i thaught was FIMed,but im not sure what happened.The other two just look like i topped em.i've never FIMed so im not sure what to expect.


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 24, 2008)

4u2smoke said:
			
		

> Hey looks like your Growing Marrijuana there...You know thats illeagle?


 
 im totally legal sir.i take care of 6 med patients, all whom have med cards :hubba: plus..this is my house in Holland.This is all totally legit sir


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 24, 2008)

okay then Im illeagle...they say if you cant be good....then be good at it..lol


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 24, 2008)

lol,thats a good saying


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 24, 2008)

heres a pic of a fan i got for free last weekend.my mom told me there was this house,that it looked like they had been evicted and got all their stuff thrown out and it had been there for 4 days and nobody had came back to get it.so i told her what the heck,"somebody elses trash is somebody elses treasure"  and i wanted to see what was there.so we get there and its a bunch of stuff (from kitchen spices-condoms) it was like they just packed up their clothes and left everything else they owned behind,it was all just scattered all over the front yard.so im diggin in all this junk with her and my freind and i come across this fan,lol you tell me,but it looks like someone had a lil growbox goin if you ask me.  i took it home,plugged it in,and it works like a champ.im thinking about puttin it at the end of the socket farthest away from the window on my cool tube,to help give the booster fans a lil boost. i just thaught it was pretty funny to find it,we also found some discovery channel soilless growing toy (with leds on the bottom) its pump was gone,but it was funny to find it also.


----------



## andy52 (Jul 24, 2008)

lookin good my friend.goy a heck of a setup.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 24, 2008)

Hey AID...is that fan loud?...it looks like one I found on craigslist for free ..and now I know why...LOL..any lables on it?  CFM?

Im always looking at crap and how can I implament it in my grow..ROLMAO...
or that would work in a set up..Im working on a Male Chamber for the near future..I like the cool tube..but may i ask how much air flow do you loose with that "Y" in the duct work?..i think that fan you found would make a great intake ..jmo...thanks for shareing...KEEP M GREEN


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 24, 2008)

yea,i think that Y probably stops some of the air flow,but i didnt want a bunch of duct running throughout my room. as far as the fan i got for free goes,its really not that loud.its just as loud as a normal bedroom fan.i thaught about using it as an intake fan,but i dont want this fan hangin outta my window.it would work perfect as an exhaust fan,but havent really thaught about exhausting the air in the room (just the hot air produced from the bulbs) i'm hopin once i get my air conditioner hooked up,then i should be good (ill know by saturday if it  works or not) im goin to pick it up tomorrow. but im actually waiting for a new ballast to get here.one of the ones i ordered didnt work when i pulled it outta the box,so theyre sending me a new one.but anyways,yea dude,that fan gets it.i think if i hooked it on to the end of that cool tube farthest from the window it'd get the air traveling a lil faster than it is now.but either way,as much as i got invested in this.i promise i will get the heat problem solved no matter what it takes.i still have another 3 hundred to spend on this grow though (between seeds,rockwool,ph up,ph down,carboload,and a couple recipe for success kits)i hope to have some babies in there within the next 2-3 wks.-peace

p.s.
these skunk haze plants have never had ph tested water given to them,i always just buy distilled gallons of water from walmart,and just mix in some ionic,superthrive,and a 1/4 teaspoon of epsom salt and theyve done alright so far.theyre not a perfect green like you want,but theyre not bad,i've definitly seen worst.


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 24, 2008)

Sweet setup Dad.


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 24, 2008)

im so surprised nobodys commented on the green things in my homemade hand fed system,can anybody guess what they are?


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 24, 2008)

Strawberries baskets!!


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 24, 2008)

lol,wow,your smart,i thaught you guys would have  never guessed =)
now answer this,who have you ever seen use them? i've gotta be the first right?


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 24, 2008)

No one your the first but maybe Hick used them as a new hair dew.lol


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 24, 2008)

lol,it wouldnt surprise me at all


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 24, 2008)

KGB30 said:
			
		

> No one your the first but maybe Hick used them as a new hair dew.lol


 

What do you think he has under that shower cap..


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 24, 2008)

Aurora_Indicas_Dad said:
			
		

> yea,i think that Y probably stops some of the air flow,but i didnt want a bunch of duct running throughout my room. as far as the fan i got for free goes,its really not that loud.its just as loud as a normal bedroom fan.i thaught about using it as an intake fan,but i dont want this fan hangin outta my window.it would work perfect as an exhaust fan,but havent really thaught about exhausting the air in the room (just the hot air produced from the bulbs) i'm hopin once i get my air conditioner hooked up,then i should be good (ill know by saturday if it works or not) im goin to pick it up tomorrow. but im actually waiting for a new ballast to get here.one of the ones i ordered didnt work when i pulled it outta the box,so theyre sending me a new one.but anyways,yea dude,that fan gets it.i think if i hooked it on to the end of that cool tube farthest from the window it'd get the air traveling a lil faster than it is now.but either way,as much as i got invested in this.i promise i will get the heat problem solved no matter what it takes.i still have another 3 hundred to spend on this grow though (between seeds,rockwool,ph up,ph down,carboload,and a couple recipe for success kits)i hope to have some babies in there within the next 2-3 wks.-peace
> 
> p.s.
> these skunk haze plants have never had ph tested water given to them,i always just buy distilled gallons of water from walmart,and just mix in some ionic,superthrive,and a 1/4 teaspoon of epsom salt and theyve done alright so far.theyre not a perfect green like you want,but theyre not bad,i've definitly seen worst.


 

Hey AID...they have the room ac at Home depot $99...are you going to cool the room next to grow area and pull cool air in?  Not sure of grow area but if its a closet and window near by great...you not worried about electric bill then I say put one in...I personaly could not justify the extra cost just to grow in summer..I grow for self regaurdless of what my Avatar name says..and now know I can grow plenty dureing the winter months here to supply me with plenty..I to dont check the ph in water..i use Distilled and rain water..works 4me..thanks for sharing with us friend...KEEP M GREEN


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 24, 2008)

I'm actually just gonna put the air conditioner either on a 2x4 stand with a refridgerator tray on the bottom (to collect the water) in front of the window,or if i have to,ill put it in the window the normal way.The only reason why im not waiting to do this is because our annual inspection here is between feb and march.i want to have them done,and have my grow room taken down and put in storage by this time.i just like anybody else dont want to throw up any red flags with my electric bill,which is why i always keep all my stuff unplugged when not in use,once i get everything goin,ill just wash/dry my clothes at my moms house.i have a brand new energy efficient hot water heater,so i turned it down to the lowest setting,and the water still gets too hot to touch.it also helps that i live alone in a 3 bedroom house.so between all the precautions im taking,i shouldnt have much of a hike in energy.i dont run my central air so the electicity i use in my grow room,for the most part would just be the energy im saving from not running my central air.im 10 steps ahead,if not 50 my friend.This grow has been months in the making.im talkin hours and hours on this and other forums everyday for the past 5-6 months.pretty much,i have everything figured out/planned,besides the heat situation.if this air conditioner gets the temp to 84 degrees or below,ill be ready to rock and roll.if it doesnt,then its onto the next step. 
(a c02 system) im just trying to make a co2 system my last resort. anybody else got any ?'s,feel free to ask.-peace


----------



## clanchattan (Jul 24, 2008)

nice to see this ive been waiting. woah daddy.


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 26, 2008)

:joint4: :smoke1: My New Ash Tray:smoke1: :joint4: 
breaking it in w/ some michigan midgrade,nothin special,80 an oz,i usally toke by myself,so blunt to the head of it usually gets me pretty stoned.it doesnt smell like cornfield,it isnt brick,it doesnt give me a head ache,
it has about 2 or 3 seeds per gram or 2.i love smokin good chrons when i can grow them or can offord them,ill buy them as a treat for myself,but due to the fact i smoke so much,i like to just stick with my midgrades after i run out of what i harvest.up here people get 50-60 per eighth of good green.even though it's good,50 dollars can easilly be smoked up in three sessions for me. anyways,so i just thaught i'd post a pic of my new ash tray.


----------



## puffnstuff (Jul 26, 2008)

Amen brother, 50 an 1/8 is going rate here too. If I could have found cheaper I would have bought it too. and an 1/8 can go poof.....like that. It's nice to have enough of your own to get by. Thats my goal anyway. I think I raeched that point on the last harvest, youll get there too.
puff

ps..oops, is it ok to post on THIS thread?


----------



## tn_toker420 (Jul 28, 2008)

man...80 for a Oz. is awesome...The lowest quality crappiest brick i can find is never any cheaper than 100oz...And the thing is that's all that's available within 3 town radius(that i know of)...But hey Dad, hope to see some updates of those babies soon...I've always wanted to give skunk#1 a go...Do u know of anywhere that still has just the skunk#1 pheno??? I remember when they first was comin' out, i was hangin out on OG...Everyone was goin nuts over 'em, ordering just so they could get the #1 freebs...


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 29, 2008)

updated pics are up in my skunk haze thread my friend


----------



## occg.hydro (Aug 30, 2008)

Aurora_Indicas_Dad said:
			
		

> (a c02 system) im just trying to make a co2 system my last resort. anybody else got any ?'s,feel free to ask.-peace



hey aurora, I posted some links to websites with a whole bunch of info on cheap DIY co2 systems on KGB's build journal; I think they're in my growjournal too. I've messed around with co2 a decent amount and unless you want to invest in a tank, regulator, co2 ppm meter, etc. I'd give the yeast method a try. Check it out if you're still considering it, it's worked really well for me. If you've got any questions just let me know! Good luck bro!


----------

